# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  مَن قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه حبسه الله في ردغة الخبال حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال .

## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {ومَن قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه حبسه الله في ردغة الخبال حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال }

وردغه الخبال هي: عصارة أهل النار. 
وقد جاء الوعيد فيها لاثنين هما: شارب الخمر؛ فإنه يُسقى يوم القيامة من هذه العصارة.. وصاحب الغيبة، وبهذا يكون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد قرن حد مدمن الخمر بالذي يفتري على المؤمنين ما ليس فيهم، بسبب ظنه السيئ بهم. 
وقد حذر الله ونهى عن ذلك أعظم النهي، فقال: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا كَثِيراً مِنَ الظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلا تَجَسَّسُوا وَلا يَغْتَبْ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً [الحجرات:12] ولم يقل إن كثيراً من الظن إثم، ومع ذلك حذَّر من كثيره لأنك لا تعرف أيها الإثم، وأيها ليس بإثم، إلا إذا اجتنبت كثيراً من الظن، وهذا الظن السيئ تأتي معه شبهاتٌ وأدلة لا أصل لها في الحقيقة.  
فكيف إذا كان الأمر اختلاق وافتراء ومجازفة بغير علم وبغير برهان وبغير بينة؟!  
فكان جزاؤه أن يحبس في ردغة الخبال، وهي عصارة أهل النار.  
والنار كلها عذاب، وكلها نتن، وكلها ظلمة وقسوة وشدة، لكن طينتها وعصارتها أخبث وأنتن وأجيف! 
إذاً الأمر خطير، والمسألة ليست كما يظن الناس؛ فلا يجوز للإنسان أن يقول في الناس ما يشاء، وأن ينسبهم إلى الضلال أو البدع أو الكبائر، فإنه يقول الكلمة لا يلقي لها بالاً فتهوي به في النار سبعين خريفاً كما في الحديث، ومثل هذه الكلمة التي يقولها الإنسان لا يكفرها إلا أن يستعفي ممن قال فيه، وأن يستغفر من ذلك، وأن ينشر ذلك كما نشر هذه الرذيلة، وهنا يكون الأمر في غاية الصعوبة.  
ولقد كان السلف الصالح في هذه القضية على ضربين: فمنهم من نظر إلى حال من اغتابه وافترى عليه وتكلم فيه، ونال من عرضه نظرة الإشفاق والعطف، وقال: هذا مؤمن وهذا مسلم، ولا أريد أن أقف يوم القيامة بين يدي ربي مع مؤمن ولو ساعة أو لحظة، فقال: كل من تكَّلم في عرضي من المؤمنين فهو في حل.  
ومنهم من كان على النقيض من ذلك، ومنهم سعيد بن المسيب كان يقول: 'والله لا أحل ما حرَّم الله، فالله حرَّم عرضي وحرم غيبتي فلا أحلها لأحد، فمن اغتابني فأنا أقاصه يوم القيامة ' . 
ولا سيما مع شدة حاجة الإنسان يوم القيامة إلى الحسنات، وربما كان هؤلاء المغتابون والطاعنون والمفترون من ذوي العبادة والجهاد والصلاة، ولكن وقعوا في أعراض الناس ولم يتنبهوا لهذه الديون، وهذا الخطأ الذي لا يتنبه إليه كثيرٌ من الناس، ولذلك يقول: أنا أولى بأن آخذ من حسناتهم مقابل ما أخذوا من عرضي في هذه الدنيا.  
فلذا نرجو من الله أن نكون من أهل العفو والصفح، كما أمر الله تعالى: وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا [النور:22] وهو ما يحثنا إليه. 
ويحببنا إليه ولكن في مقام التحذير من الوقوع في أعراض المسلمين نقول لأنفسنا: من يضمن أن من اغتبناه أو افترينا عليه أو جرحناه يعفو عنا، فهو لا يدري أصلاً، فيأتي يوم القيامة وله حسنات مثل الجبال من أعمال الذين اغتابوه وهو لا يدري بذلك، فلذلك هو أمرٌ جلل وخطير، نسأل الله أن يعافينا منه. 


للشيخ / سفر الحوالي

----------


## الحمادي

جزاك الله خيراً أبا عبدالله، وشكر للشيخ الكريم سفر الحوالي توجيهه

----------


## ابن عقيل

> وقد جاء الوعيد فيها لاثنين هما: *شارب الخمر؛* فإنه يُسقى يوم القيامة من هذه العصارة.. *وصاحب الغيبة،* وبهذا يكون النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قد قرن حد مدمن الخمر بالذي يفتري على المؤمنين ما ليس فيهم، بسبب ظنه السيئ بهم. [/COLOR][/FONT][/CENTER]


تقييد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه) بالغيبة فيه نظر.
فالوصف بالقول في قوله (من قال) يدخل فيه الغيبة والبهتان واتهام الناس بتهم باطلة أو بالكذب عليهم بنسبة قول لم يقولوا به فيشمل كل قول باطل في السر والعلن. والله أعلم

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك ،وفي الشيخ سفر

----------


## آل عامر

الأخ ابن عقيل .. وفقه الله 
كل ما ذكرت داخل في الغيبة ولا حاجة إلى التفصيل ، وقد سؤل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
عن الغيبة فقال: ذكركَ أَخاك بما يكره

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أحسنتم... ولم يدِّع الشيخ العلاَّمة سفر الحوالي -حفظه الله- الحصر حتى يورد عليه.

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

> جزاك الله خيراً أبا عبدالله، وشكر للشيخ الكريم سفر الحوالي توجيهه


بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم الحمادي .

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

> تقييد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه بالغيبة فيه نظر.


الكلام أعلاه منتزع من محاضرة بعنوان 
التحذير من مظالم العباد .... الغيبة وخطره .

----------


## ابن عقيل

الوعيد بالعذاب في ردغة الخبال جاء في حديثين وهما:
1- حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : " مَنْ حَالَتْ شَفَاعَتُهُ دُونَ حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَدْ ضَادَّ اللَّهَ فِى أَمْرِهِ وَمَنْ مَاتَ وَعَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ فَلَيْسَ بِالدِّينَارِ وَلاَ بِالدِّرْهَمِ وَلَكِنَّهَا الْحَسَنَاتُ وَالسَّيِّئَاتُ وَمَنْ خَاصَمَ فِى بَاطِلٍ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ فِى سَخَطِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَنْزِعَ وَمَنْ قَالَ فِى مُؤْمِنٍ مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ أَسْكَنَهُ اللَّهُ رَدْغَةَ الْخَبَالِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ مِمَّا قَالَ " خرجه الإمام أحمد وابودواد والحاكم

2-  حديث عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما: " من شرب الخمر وسكر لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين صباحا . وإن مات دخل النار . فإن تاب تاب الله عليه . وإن عاد فشرب فسكر لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين صباحا . فإن مات دخل النار . فإن تاب تاب الله عليه . وإن عاد فشرب فسكر لم تقبل له صلاة أربعين صباحا . فإن مات دخل النار . فإن تاب تاب الله عليه . وإن عاد كان حقا على الله أن يسقيه من ردغة الخبال يوم القيامة ) قالوا يا رسول الله وما ردغة الخبال ؟ قال ( عصارة أهل النار ) " الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه والحاكم

فالذنب المترتب عليه الحكم في الحديث الأول في قوله ( وَمَنْ قَالَ فِى مُؤْمِنٍ مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ )
والذنب المترتب عليه الحكم في الحديث الثاني في قوله (وإن عاد - أي لشرب الخمر - كان حقا على الله أن يسقيه من ردغة الخبال)
فالتقييد بالغيبة لاشك أنه خطأ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم « هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَا الْغَيَبَةُ ». قَالُوا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ. قَالَ « ذِكْرُكَ أَخَاكَ بِمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ ». قَالَ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ فِى أَخِى مَا أَقُولُ لَهُ يَعْنِى قَالَ « إِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَا تَقُولُ فَقَدِ اغْتَبْتَهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ مَا تَقُولُ فَقَدْ بَهَتَّهُ ». 

ففرق صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الغيبة والبهتان وكليهما في السر فما الذي يخرج القول بالباطل في العلن من هذا الوعيد الشديد ؟!!

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

> جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك ،وفي الشيخ سفر


وفيك بارك أخي الفاضل آل عامر ..

----------


## أبوعبدالله بن إبراهيم

> أحسنتم... ولم يدِّع الشيخ العلاَّمة سفر الحوالي -حفظه الله- الحصر حتى يورد عليه.


بارك فيكم مولاكم أخي العزيز عدنان البخاري ..

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

> قال النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: {ومَن قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه حبسه الله في ردغة الخبال حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال }


ما معنى قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  { حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال } و كيف يتحقق ذلك ؟
أفيدومي أفادكم الله تعالى

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> ما معنى قوله  { حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال } و كيف يتحقق ذلك ؟
> أفيدومي أفادكم الله تعالى


ففي طرق الحديث المذكور التي وقفت عليه (حتى يخرج مما قال)

قال الإمامُ أحمد في المسند:
5512 - حَدَّثَنَا حَسَنُ بْنُ مُوسَى قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ حَدَّثَنَا عُمَارَةُ بْنُ غَزِيَّةَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ رَاشِدٍ قَالَ خَرَجْنَا حُجَّاجاً عَشْرَةً مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّامِ حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا مَكَّةَ فَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ . قَالَ فَأَتَيْنَاهُ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْنَا يَعْنِى ابْنَ عُمَرَ فَقَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ « مَنْ حَالَتْ شَفَاعَتُهُ دُونَ حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَدْ ضَادَّ اللَّهَ فِى أَمْرِهِ وَمَنْ مَاتَ وَعَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ فَلَيْسَ بِالدِّينَارِ وَلاَ بِالدِّرْهَمِ وَلَكِنَّهَا الْحَسَنَاتُ وَالسَّيِّئَاتُ وَمَنْ خَاصَمَ فِى بَاطِلٍ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ فِى سَخَطِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَنْزِعَ وَمَنْ قَالَ فِى مُؤْمِنٍ مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ أَسْكَنَهُ اللَّهُ رَدْغَةَ الْخَبَالِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ مِمَّا قَالَ » . تحفة 8562 معتلى 5044  

وقال أبو داود في السنن(كتاب الأقضية، باب 14):
3597 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُونُسَ حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ حَدَّثَنَا عُمَارَةُ بْنُ غَزِيَّةَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ رَاشِدٍ قَالَ جَلَسْنَا لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْنَا فَجَلَسَ فَقَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ « مَنْ حَالَتْ شَفَاعَتُهُ دُونَ حَدٍّ مِنْ حُدُودِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَادَّ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ خَاصَمَ فِى بَاطِلٍ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُهُ لَمْ يَزَلْ فِى سَخَطِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى يَنْزِعَ عَنْهُ وَمَنْ قَالَ فِى مُؤْمِنٍ مَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ أَسْكَنَهُ اللَّهُ رَدْغَةَ الْخَبَالِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ مِمَّا قَالَ » . تحفة 8562  

والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

بارك الله فيك و هل من اجابة على السؤال و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

للرفع

----------


## السكران التميمي

> ما معنى قوله  { حتى يأتي بالمخرج مما قال } و كيف يتحقق ذلك ؟
> أفيدومي أفادكم الله تعالى


بالنسبة لهذه اللفظة التي اقتبستها أخي العزيز؛ فقد أخرجها الحاكم في (المستدرك) والبيهقي في (الكبرى) وابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق).

وهذا أخي الفاضل أسلوب تعجيزي من الله سبحانه وتعالى لهم، وبيان إذلالهم وأنه يريهم أنه بإمكانهم أن يفعلوا ذلك في الدنيا ويلتمسوا الخروج من هذا بالتحلل والتسامح من الشخص وما فعلوه، أما الآن بعد أن طويت الأقلام وجفت الصحف فيستحيل ذلك.
فلذلك أتى في بعض الطرق: "وليس بخارج".

نعوذ بالله من الهوان والذلة آمين، اللهم أمتنا وليس في أعناقنا حق لأحد.

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك




> نعوذ بالله من الهوان والذلة آمين، اللهم أمتنا وليس في أعناقنا حق لأحد.


اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

*قال العلامة الملا علي القاري في (مرقاة المفاتيح ) :*
*("من قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه" أي: من المساوىء .*
* "أسكنه الله ردغة الخبال" بسكون الدال المهملة وبفتح ، والخبال بفتح الخاء المعجمة: قال ابن الملك: الردغة بسكون الدال وفتحها ، وأهل الحديث يروونه بالسكون لا غير ، وفي النهاية جاء تفسيرها في الحديث أنها عصارة أهل النار ، والردغة بسكون الدال وفتحها: طين ووحل كثير ، والخبال في الأصل الفساد ، ويكون في الأفعال والأبدان والعقول اهـ.*
* قيل سمى به الصديد في الحديث ، لأنه من المواد الفاسدة ، وقيل الخبال: موضع في جهنم ، مثل الحياض يجتمع فيه صديد أهل النار وعصارتهم.*
*" حتى يخرج مما قال "  أي: من عهدته ، باستيفاء عقوبته أو باستدراك شفاعته أو بإلحاق مغفرته.*
* قال القاضي: وخروجه مما قال ، أن يتوب عنه ، ويستحل من المقول فيه.*
* وقال الأشرف: ويجوز أن يكون المعنى أسكنه الله ردغة الخبال ما لم يخرج من إثم ما قال ، فإذا خرج من إثمه ، أي: إذا استوفى عقوبة إثمه لم يسكنه الله ردغة الخبال ، بل ينجيه الله تعالى منه، ويتركه...)اهـ.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------

